# Which BB Spindle Length works best...?



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

My 1990-91 frameset with 130mm rear spacing should be showing up anytime now. What BB spindle lengths work nicely with these and a square taper compatible Campy Double Crankset? 102mm? Wider?

Thanks.:yesnod:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BB spindles are a function of the crankset not the frame. If the crankset calls for a 102mm BB, than it will work fine with your frame... Not all Campy doubles use a 102 BB so you better check what crankset you plan on using before you buy a BB


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> BB spindles are a function of the crankset not the frame. If the crankset calls for a 102mm BB, than it will work fine with your frame... Not all Campy doubles use a 102 BB so you better check what crankset you plan on using before you buy a BB


Thanks.

This hasn't been my experience as I've swapped BB and Crankset from one bike to another and due to different sized and shaped chainstays I needed a longer spindle. 

Where are these crankset specs to be found that you speak of?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Miles2go said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This hasn't been my experience as I've swapped BB and Crankset from one bike to another and due to different sized and shaped chainstays I needed a longer spindle.
> 
> Where are these crankset specs to be found that you speak of?


http://www.branfordbike.com/bottombr/bb1.html

"All cranks must be matched with a specific length bottom bracket spindle. Triple cranks or frames with oversize seat tubes require slightly longer bottom bracket spindles."

It's doubtful that a early 90's Merckx will have an oversize seat tube


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dave. 

It's been my lucky month at the auctions. A few hours ago I was able to snag a NOS 2006 Chorus BB for only $43 delivered. :thumbsup: And I was thinking the price BikeTiresDirect has them at was good.  

Cheers.


----------

